# Jak Prints



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey,
Has anyone here actually used Jakprints.com and their fulfilment services ? They seem to be a good source and their site is easy to use and has all the information you need on it but I haven't seen any reviews or anything on these forums. I'm considering going with them for my production but I'd like to know If anyone else has done so already and what the results were. 

Thanks


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah my friend went through them for his band shirts.. most Cleveland Musicans go through them.

They do nice work! I still have a shirt he gave me a few years ago still looks brand new.

He used the Silk Screening, I dont know about anything else they offer, if it is good or not?


----------



## truemeaning (Apr 21, 2007)

I recently used Jakprints to print to different designs and I must say they came out great, every detail in my original design was on the shirt exact and they held up well in the wash......I also got hangtags placed and the tees polybagged and was really happy with the finished product....Make sure your design is on point though, but even with that they will tell you if there is any problem with the design....go for it


----------

